# Chihuahua over weight...what to feed, how much?



## Pepelb (Jul 11, 2013)

I have had my long haired chihuahua for about 10 years. Old mad now  and I have went to go off to college leaving my pooch at home with my mom. I see him two semester later and he is overweight! I weighed him to day and he is 8lbs! To big for a chihuahua at least he looks and acts like it, (heavy breathing, tired easy, waddles when walks)
My mother is real cheap and has been buying them Kroger food for years we attempted to switch dry food brands for years but every time it messes his stomach up and leaves us with a mess. He eats like a cup a day one or two times a day. 
Not active, my mother works a lot so both my dogs(I have a cocker as well) stay in their crate for long periods of the day. So my chihuahua, Pepe has gotten accustomed to sitting around all day. 
I'm being realistic, my mom isn't going to change the food brand, and not going to walk them very much either. What portion size can we feed him instead so he can maintain a more decent weight.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Change his food. That's the start. Try a grain free food. Wellness and Fromm have some good choices. Your pup shouldn't be eating more than a cup a day of kibble. Try 1/2 cup in the morning, 1/2 in the evening. Add a little water to it. I'd suggest even one walk a day. No exercise at all isn't good for them. Keep us posted. Best of luck!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Switching the food has to be gradual. Add a few pieces of the new kibble to the current kibble, increasing every day, over the course of 2 weeks until the old kibble is phased out.


----------

